# Ouvrir ou fermer des 'ports'



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

J'en remets une couche : comment peut-on ouvrir ou fermer des ports sur Mac ?

J'entends dans le monde PC  qu'il faut ouvrir un port si on veut que ça le fasse, mais alors comment ?

Merci !


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

euh... quelle version de mac os ?  

pour quelle appli ? 

voir le pare feu ?

voir dans ton routeur ?

de toutes facons, sur un mac, ça le fait, qu'on soit un porc ou pas


----------



## SITRALE (9 Janvier 2008)

jyconnaisrien a dit:


> J'en remets une couche : comment peut-on ouvrir ou fermer des ports sur Mac ?
> 
> J'entends dans le monde PC  qu'il faut ouvrir un port si on veut que ça le fasse, mais alors comment ?
> 
> Merci !




Tu trouvera peut etre des réponses dans les préférences system à l'onglet "Partage" puis "Coupe-feu" , ici tu peut créer, modifier ou supprimé des ouverture de ports sur ta machine...

S.


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

Le problème c'est que je ne veux rien partager.

Alors, je ne trouve pas de réponses dans ces onglets-là !

Le plus drôle, c'est qu'en wifi, ça marche impécable, mais si je me branche via mon câble rj 45 sur mon antenne perso, ça ne fonctionne plus !


----------



## SITRALE (9 Janvier 2008)

la je capte rien a ce que tu veu nous dire...donne nous des détails...

S.


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

jyconnaisrien se disperse... il fait référence à un problème dont il parle ICI

je propose d'ailleurs que l'on fusionne les 2 threads, c est un peu relou de suivre les 2 en parallèle   

et jyconnairien, si tu pouvais répondre aux questions que l'on te pose, cela nous aiderait aussi. Si tu es sous mac OS 6 sur un macplus, ben la solution est différente par rapport à un OS X Leopard, vois tu


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il s'agit du même problème à résoudre, mais je suivais différentes pistes et la pistes des ports ouverts ou fermés m'avait suggéré ce post.

J'ai un macbook pro sous 10.4.11

Et je ne sais pas comment on ouvre ou ferme des ports et les pécéistes m'en parlent, alors ...
je poste ....

Et si on fusionne les deux thèmes, les deux restent entiers.

Pourquoi le VPN fonctionne bien en wifi sous airport et pas lorsque que l'émission est relayée par une antenne.
On décroche le mac pour placer un PC et le VPN répond favorablement.

J'espère avoir bien répondu.

D'avance Merci à vous.


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

jyconnaisrien a dit:


> Et si on fusionne les deux thèmes, les deux restent entiers.
> 
> Pourquoi le VPN fonctionne bien en wifi sous airport et pas lorsque que l'émission est relayée par une antenne.
> On décroche le mac pour placer un PC et le VPN répond favorablement.



c est vrai et merci d avoir apporté ces précisions.

avant d'ouvrir des ports dans mac os X, ta connexion internet passe t elle par un routeur ou bien es tu connecté directement à ton modem ?

dans les prefs systeme, dans "partage", tu as un onglet "coupe feu" qui te permet d'activer ton pare feu et d'ouvrir ou fermer certains ports. Il ne s agit nullement de partager quoi que ce soit.

maintenant, après analyse de tout ce que tu as écris, ton problème m'intéresse au plus haut point, puisque j'ai le même (décidément, c est la journée) : un pc, un mac, connectés au même modem routeur. le pc se connecte au vpn sans broncher, et le mac fait la tronche, avec ou sans pare feu, puisque je gere les ports sur le routeur

Ce qui m'amene a dire que les ports ne sont pour rien dans cette histoire.

dans le mot de passe pour acceder au vpn, y t il des caractères spéciaux, type @, & ou # ? peut être sont ils mal interprétés de l autre côté ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

ouos oups oups j ai dit une connerie. Il faut ouvrir le port 1723 en TCP pour un VPN PPTP.

donc je te repose la question : as tu un routeur entre ton mac et ton modem ?
si oui, faut ouvrir le port sus cité dans le paramétrage de ton routeur
si non, et que ton pare feu est activé sur le mac, alors la faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis avec ipfw


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui, il y a un routeur en 10.10.10.253 . Il se trouve à la mairie sous l'antenne émétrice. Le mot de passe est du style fb3V4Tj donc pas de possibilité de confusion. D'ailleurs c'est généré par informatique à l'enregistrement du poste client.  Je n'ai pas de modem dans ce cas là.

Petite précision, lorsqu'on fait un ping au moment de la tentative de connexion, on lit clairement que la tentative est exécutée et refusée. L'opération est tellement rapide qu'on ne se rend pas compte que la tentative est effectuée.

Quoi dire d'autre que de répéter l'impensable : le VPN fonctionne en wifi mais pas en direct sur le mac.
L'administrateur du réseau a déactivé le VPN pour l'instant (j'essuie les plâtres) mais il a bien l'intention de le réactiver après que j'aie trouvé la solution !

@ suivre ...


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui, merci, on m'avait bien dit qu'il fallait ouvrir le port 1723 TCP, mais c'était justement ma question.


C'EST COMMENT QU'ON FAIT ?


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2008)

dans un terminal tu tapes (si mes souvenirs sont bons) :

sudo ipfw add 0 allow tcp from any to any 1723

(c'est pas forcément très fin, mais si jyconnaisrien est en dhcp, c'est très bien )


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

Avant de me lancer dans le terminal, je voulais préciser que mon coupe feu n'est pas en fonction.
J'en déduis peut-être hâtivement que le port n'est pas en cause !

Isn'it ?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2008)

jyconnaisrien a dit:


> Oui, merci, on m'avait bien dit qu'il fallait ouvrir le port 1723 TCP, mais c'était justement ma question.
> C'EST COMMENT QU'ON FAIT ?


Dans Tiger, il faut aller dans le panneau de préférences "Partage" et, dans le deuxième onglet ("Coupe-Feu", si je me souviens bien), cliquer sur le petit signe + en bas pour ajouter un port à autoriser.


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

Bon, je me coucherai moins bête, merci beaucoup. En réalité, ce n'est pas un petit + mais Nouveau. C'est pareil.

Comme je le disais plus haut, TOUS LES PORTS SONT OUVERTS puisque je n'ai pas actionné le pare-feu.

Néanmoins, j'ai quand-même fait la manoeuvre "Nouveau" pour le port 1723.

Mais c'est exactement pareil, à moins que je ne doive actionner le coupe-feu après avoir autorisé le port 1723 ?

Et puis, ça n'explique pas pourquoi ça fonctionne en wifi et pas en direct ?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Janvier 2008)

jyconnaisrien a dit:


> Et puis, ça n'explique pas pourquoi ça fonctionne en wifi et pas en direct ?


Non, en effet, surtout si le pare-feu n'était pas activé 

Mais bon, les paramétrages de VNC ne sont pas toujours évidents à mettre en place. Et là, je suis désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider. Mais ça m'étonne qu'il n'y ait pas sur le forum une (voire plusieurs) description de ce qu'il faut faire.


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Janvier 2008)

En attendant, merci !


----------

